# faules Ei



## vbergen

Hola, escuchè en el colegio algo como Faul Ei o Faules Ei, ¿es algo grosero o es huevo perezoso? 
¿es algo que se le dice a los perezosos?


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Normalmente "faules Ei" es el huevo podrido. 
Además hay un juego para ni~nos que se llama "Faules Ei" (se encuentran las reglas en google), donde uno tiene a agarrar a otro corriendo. El quien tiene que correr y no consigue a agarrar al otro es el "Faules Ei" (para significar mas bien "huevo perezoso"). 
Así que claro, tambien se puede llamar a alguien como "faules Ei" para significar que es un perezoso. De todas formas, no lo veo como grosero.
Pero a ver qué dicen los otros. 

Un saludo,
Susana


----------



## osa_menor

Yo lo veo como Susana. También conozco la palabra del juego para niños y no lo encuentro como muy grosero. Pero no usaría in situaciones formales.   

Un saludo.


----------



## vbergen

¿entonces serìa como decirle a alguien "huevo podrido" o "huevo perezoso"?


----------



## osa_menor

vbergen said:


> ¿entonces serìa como decirle a alguien "huevo podrido" o "huevo perezoso"?


En mi opinión sería "huevo perezoso". Para mí, "huevo podrido" sonaría sí grosero.


----------



## Alemanita

vbergen said:


> Hola, escuchè en el colegio algo como Faul Ei o Faules Ei, ¿es algo grosero o es huevo perezoso?
> ¿es algo que se le dice a los perezosos?



Hola, dado que es algo que escuchaste en el colegio (y no nos dices quién lo dijo, a quién y en qué momento), se me ocurrió que podía ser una expresión que usó un/a profe, tratando de ampliar el vocabulario de los alumnos con expresiones idiomáticas. 
Jemandem ein faules Ei ins Nest legen quiere decir dañar a alguien y de hecho fue lo primero que se me ocurrió cuand leí el título del hilo. En el sentido de 'ser perezoso' nunca lo leí o escuché.
Ei
Un saludo.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Osa Menor, yo creo que se eligió el titulo del juego justo por eso - porque ese tipo de palabras, que se ven y suenan igual, pero que tienen dos sentidos y por lo tanto son un juego (bueno, un juegecito) de palabras en si, son algo que suele encantar a los ni~nos (aún mas cuando vienen con algo un poco grosero incluido)


----------



## wmario

En Austria, "du bist ein faules Ei" puede significar simplemente que "eres un vago"


----------

